# Què??? Ja tenim la CHICS en els 4.000!!!



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Us ho podeu creure??? Ja tenim la Chics en els 4.000! Ho acabo de veure!!! Però si fa dos dies que li vaig obrir un fil perquè la felicitéssim pels 3.000!!!*​ 
*Increïble, al·loteta, ets una màquina!!! Serà es clima de París, lluny des solet de Menorca i de Barcelona que te té tot es dia ben enganxadeta davant s'ordinador??? (oi que no et sap greu que me faci sa menorquina???) *​ 
*Gràcies, com sempre, per tot el teu ajut i per ser per aquí! (potser sí que paga la pena que siguis a París )*​ 
*Un petó amb els llavis plens de floreti d'Aló, de ca la Maruja! *​ 
*Montse des des Poble Sec *​


----------



## alexacohen

Es que las catalanas vais como motos, mi querida Montse. 

Cuatro mil felicidades a Chics, y que viva Catalunya!

Alexa


----------



## Gévy

*¡Felicidades, guapa!*​ 
Bravo, bravo ! 

C'est chic tous ces messages, 4000 +2 (à l'instant actuel).

C'est chic d'aider autant les autres !

C'est Chics et ses 4000 + 2 qu'on vient fêter ici.

Bisous admiratifs et amicaux,

Gévy


----------



## Cecilio

*ENHORABONA, CHICS!!!*

*4.000 posts plens de seny i bon humor!*
​


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡Muchas felicidades!!*​Hace poquito decías que no me ibas a pillar...¡mira tú!

Gracias por resolverme mis eternas dudas en los escritos y por tener esa simpatía tan característica.

Un montón de abrazotes grandotes.

Feliz 4.​


----------



## Paquita

Hola Chics :
Ayer aún te faltaban diez y hoy ¡ ya es tarde !

Muchas ... que no sé si mandar a ... o ... 
Siempre encantada de encontrarte y sobre todo leeerte. ... mil.
Paquita


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena vecina!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones de aquende los mares, chics!! *


----------



## betulina

Déu n'hi do quin ritme, Chics!! 

*ENHORABONA* i, sobretot, *MOLTES GRÀCIES* per tots aquests *4.000 posts* (que t'hi pares a pensar i mare meva!) i per tota la teva *ajuda*, que espero que segueixis donant!

Una abraçada des del Mediterrani!


----------



## lamartus

*¡**Felicidades Chics por esas 4000 siempre interesantes aportaciones!

Es un placer encontrarte por aquí (ya sabes que me encantan esos post de antes del primer café en los que nos liamos más que la pata de un romano)

¡Allá van 4000 besos! *​


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Chics por tus 4.000! Un abrazo muy fuerte para una forera genial, llena de sentido del humor y, sobre todo, de paciencia en enseñarme vuestra lengua.

Saludos.

Ant

P.S. Ho sé, hauria de haver escrit en català, peró vaig molt malament de temp.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Doncs enhorabona Chics, moltes gràcies per la teva ajuda. 

Una abraçada.

RIU


----------



## chics

¡Hola chicos!

Pues muchas gracias. Y disculpad, pero no había entrado en este subforo desde hacía tiempo... ayyyy, ahora veré un montón de gente sin felicitar, que se enfadarán si ven que sólo respondo cuando es para MÍ.

Y es que, ¡vaya hachas! a mí me pasó como a Paquita, que un día me dije "¡Oh, no! ¡cuántos tengo! ¡casicuatromil, HORROR!" y de repente me he pasada, y me han escrito por ello, y yo no he visto ná de ná. Como una maleducada cualquiera. Es que os fijáis más que yo misma. Perdonad la tardanza, ehem... Me hace mucha ilu.

Pero me voy a colgar en la pared el decálogo del forero de Víctor, el vecino, que empiezo a preocuparme. Propongo que cuando uno ya haya superado una cifra razonable, lo mil, por ejemplo, hagamos las felicitaciones al revés. En plan alcohólicos anónimos, "¡bién, sólo diez en una semana!" o mejor "en dos semanas".

Sobretodo por que es superdifícil. Al meno para mí es un verdadero esfuerzo, primero fijarme, porque soy despistada (y Lamarthus lo sabe bien, y si es antes del café es que ya no soy ni perona, hehe...), y luego todos los juego bonitos de letras de colores, currase las fotos, sobretodo las palabras... Yo nunca sé hacerlo, cuando quiero felicitar a alguien, aunque me haga mogollón de iluión, me quedo en un mensaje rancio así en verdana negra, "felicidades, tío", y me avergüenza un montón ver la comparativa con los demás que lo han hecho por encima... y luego los que se añaden por debajo...

Y todo ésto para decir que en la respuesta no oy mejor. Ni mucho menos.


----------



## chics

Continúo aquí porque posts tan largo no hay quien los lea, como menrollao!

Y todo porque veo ahora, con un montón de retraso, el post de TPS. La tía tampoco es tan buena felicitando, eh? que me pasa por la cara la falta de sol, la falta de pastitas buenas (pastas menorquina *Maruja*, teneis que comprarlas todos cada vez que las veáis. Y también queso de Mahón -en cualquier supermercado, del CorteInglés también -¿eh, Kroli?- sobrasada dura y blanda, carnixúa, zapatos de primerísima calidad, hechos a mano o no -*Patricia, Mascaró, Mutxart*... y muchísimas _not'hifixis_ bu-e-ní-si-mas-, bisutería arteana tan bonita, ropa jipipija... ¡Ala! ¡todos a hacer país! EL MíO!!!). Pues eso, que la tía me trata de menorquina, y yo creo que aquí no se meten menorquines porque se piensan que lo soy de verdad y dicen "puaf". Y menos mal que no meto la foto, que me señalarían por la calle. Suerte que Alexa se acuerda de que soy catalana, aunque no sé si lo dice por "rata", como tampoco he invitado a nada...

En realidad había previto responder en plan RIU (qué majo el tío), que es más mi estilo: _buenas... gracias a todos, un saludo_. Tal vez con carita sonriente ¿o emoticono? y todo. Sobretodo porque a veces no sabes cómo reaccionará la gente; yo entro a preguntar y cotillear, como todo el mundo. Y a veces se me ocurre intentar ayudar (sobretodo soy superbuena en francés, que os lo diga la buena de Gévy, _par example_), y ¿cómo me lo agradecen? Ahí teneis a Kroli: "simpatía _característica_". Ja! Lo de fea, pase, porque es verdad que no tengo un bonito delfín de imagen (metería el de la antes llamada Josep de Badalona, ualaaa, te podías haber llamado ahora así... como Prince... pero tiene derechos de autor... y también otros que tengo gusrdado por ahí), pero luego hay el "característica", umf! a saber que significa eso. Como la belleza picassiana de Rossy de Palma. Pero gracias igualmente por la intención, ya te he contado que yo soy mucho peor que eso.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No le hagáis caso a esta chiquilla: yo he tenido el gusto de verla IN PERSON y es una monada: ¡parece una bailarina! 

Y luego, Chics, tanto hablar de los productos de tu isla y no mencionas SES AVARQUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Què faríem sense ses avarques (i si són Riudavets, millor )

Visca Menorca. Hauríem de celebrar un JALEO amb es cavaets i tot plegat aquí en es Word Ref. no?


----------



## chics

En fin, para que veas, Antpax, yo también iba mal de tiempo y ya voy por el tercer tochito ¡y todo en madrileño!. Pero no me cansaré nunca de repetir la ilusión que nos hace que alguien tenga interés en aprender catalán. Tengo una amiga italiana que a veces me dice: _no entiendo para qué quieres aprender italiano, no sirve para nada, si sólo se habla en Italia_... 

Y también es guapo aprender el catalán de otros sitios. Sí... ya sé... el castellano también, sobretodo porque los argentinos ¿eh, Rayines? aquí ligan un montón; y ya que soy simpática, y ni eso, que mi simpatía es característica... pero es que los del catalán están muy cerca. Y en nuestro foro casero casero metemos un poco de todo, la gente habla en cuaquier idioma... es que somos muy internacionales. A la Betu, por ejemplo, la veo siempre por el foro de italiano. Ella sí que parece guapa, y es simpática, escribe con todos los colores... seguro que tiene letra redondita de esa de niña. Y la bici de Cecilio, el _valencianet_, que me la encuentro en todas partes, como un diós omnipresente, que decía alguien ¿no teneis_ bicing_ por allá abajo?

Nada, que sólo había pensado dos cosas para este tomo tres de tres: breve, que tengo prisa, y azul, en respuesta marina a un par de liantillas. Pero ya no cumplo lo primero. Lo pintaré de azul, al menos.


----------



## krolaina

¿Véis? Esta es la simpatía tan característica de nuestra chics. 

(Nena, te has tomado un speed hoy?).

Besotes, simpática...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No le hagáis caso a esta chiquilla: yo he tenido el gusto de verla IN PERSON y es una monada: ¡parece una bailarina!
> 
> Y luego, Chics, tanto hablar de los productos de tu isla y no mencionas SES AVARQUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Què faríem sense ses avarques (i si són Riudavets, millor )
> 
> Visca Menorca. Hauríem de celebrar un JALEO amb es cavaets i tot plegat aquí en es Word Ref. no?


 
Es que las avarques aquí no gustan demasiado: Un día abrí un hilo cultural, por que un amigo francés me dijo que desde que lleva unas -regalo de catalanets- todos " los catalanes" le saludaban cuando iba de viaje. Quería preguntar pero hubo un _fallo informático_ (desde el caso MRQ siempre asocio "fallo informático" con un negro) y se borró. Luego en el foro castellano gané unos cuantos enemigos también intentando explicar que para algunos son _cómodas_ y _bonitas_, y que las lleva la infanta Cris.

Y sí, ¡¡¡¡¡he olvidado muchas cosas!!!!!  Al oir "jaleo" me he acordado, boinggg, me llega como un resorte, de la pomada. Y por tanto de la ginebra, teneis que comprar siempre la de la marca *Xoriger*, mucho mejor que la inglesa. Y comer helados y pasteles La Menorquina (aunque éstos ya son de EEUU). Subir al Mont Toro y dejaros ahí un montón de pasta, que es para diós. Y también para vuestros ancestros, en los poblados prehistóricos. Y en los actuales, también. Si puede ser no mucho alcohol (aparte del mencionado) y sí mucha caldereta. No vale eso de acampar en las cuevas, como los piratas y los hippies, aquí se paga alquiler. Y se dan siempre buenas propinas.


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> Sabía que entenderías que era una broma: ¡elogios, quiero más elogios!
> Gracias, gracias...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Luego en el foro castellano gané unos cuantos enemigos también intentando explicar que para algunos son _cómodas_ y _bonitas_, y que las lleva la infanta Cris.


 
Contra gustos no hay nada escrito, no? I para muchos, en la comodidad de ses avarques encuentran un punto chic, no, Chics?

Bueno, mis intervenciones en los hilos de congrats suelen derivar en debates futboleros y hoy la cosa va de calzado menorquín...

Sigue así, Chics, sigue así: instruyendo al mundo acerca de la gran cultura de tu pequeña gran isla  (en el pot petit hi ha la bona confitura).

Salut amb pomada!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> En fin, para que veas, Antpax, yo también iba mal de tiempo y ya voy por el tercer tochito ¡y todo en madrileño!.


 
Ahí esta, con _doj cojones, _que el madrileño es mucho más chungo que el _polaco. _


----------



## chics

Joer, que m'olvidao tós los _ejques_... ¡Pero cuántos fallos! Suerte que tengo un montón de amigos aquí que me ayudan.

¿Quieres unas avarcas, Antpax? Seguro que con ellas puestas hablas catalán y todos los idiomas que quieras. También hay la opción de visitar cierto lugar donde se beben shandis y se comen formatjades...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Joer, que m'olvidao tós los _ejques_... ¡Pero cuántos fallos! Suerte que tengo un montón de amigos aquí que me ayudan.
> 
> ¿Quieres unas avarcas, Antpax? Seguro que con ellas puestas hablas catalán y todos los idiomas que quieras. También hay la opción de visitar cierto lugar donde se beben shandis y se comen formatjades...


 
Creo que me quedo con mis zapas, aunque sí me peta el temita de las shandis y lo otro (sea lo que sea). También podemos quedar por aquí y nos hacemos unas cañitas de Mahou y unos boqueroncitos.


----------



## alexacohen

Antpax said:


> Creo que me quedo con mis zapas, aunque sí me peta el temita de las shandis y lo otro (sea lo que sea). También podemos quedar por aquí y nos hacemos unas cañitas de Mahou y unos boqueroncitos.


 
Momentito, Antpax... que eza ozadía no ze pué conzentí... lo *boquerone* zon coza nuehtra de toa la vía, mi arma. Lo boquerone hay que tomarloh como Dioh manda: en un shiringuito en playa Poniente, cushando lah olah del Mediterráneo...

¡Los helados de La Menorquina son patrimonio universal, Chics!

Petons


----------



## Antpax

alexacohen said:


> Momentito, Antpax... que eza ozadía no ze pué conzentí... lo *boquerone* zon coza nuehtra de toa la vía, mi arma. Lo boquerone hay que tomarloh como Dioh manda: en un shiringuito en playa Poniente, cushando lah olah del Mediterráneo...
> 
> ¡Los helados de La Menorquina son patrimonio universal, Chics!
> 
> Petons


 
No te me chines, corazón, que no te digo que no, loj cambiamos pues por unos _cayos ._

_Pero que conste que por aquí hay un par de sitios que hacen unos boquerones en vinagre muy serios._


----------



## RIU

Chics, no soy tan lacónico como eso. A veces, hasta escribo dos frases.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus mensajes, Chics.


----------



## ampurdan

Ei, Chics! Moltes felicitats! Quina festeta teniu muntada aquí baix i com corre el gin Xoriguer amunt i avall!


----------



## betulina

*Tu sí que estàs feta una liantilla, Chics!!!!!!

*Apa, elogio al canto!  No volies colors? Apa, colors! 

Per cert, a mi les avarques no m'agraden, em fan mal als peus, els tinc tan delicats... com la meva lletra...


----------



## chics

Gràcies a tu, Ampurdan! I a tots, ara vaig a menjar-me... uhmm... què hi havia? Els boquerons, la caldereta, els callos...


----------



## Dani California

QUE SEAN CUATROCIENTOS MIL MAS, POR LO MENOS...



.
FELICIDADES CHICS!!!!!
Si la riqueza se mide por el número de amigos que uno tiene, entonces tu.... ERES SUPERRRRRRRRR RICAAAAA, eso solo ya habla por tí.
Un placer leer tus aportaciones, ahora venga... a currar, a por los 5.000.
Besos


----------



## Fernita

*CHICS: ¡¡¡¡QUÉ PUEDO DECIRTE QUE NO TE HAYAN DICHO TODOS!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡SIEMPRE ES UN ENORME PLACER LEER TUS POSTS Y ...TE MANDO 4000 TIRONES DE OREJAS!!!*

*¡¡¡FELICITACIONES NO SÓLO POR LA CANTIDAD SINO TAMBIÉN POR LA CALIDAD!!!*

*¡GRACIAS POR COMPARTIR TU SABIDURÍA!*
*MUCHOS CARIÑOS,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Eva Maria

Estimada Chics, la barcelonina parisenca! 

Arribo supertard i ja no sé qué dir! A part de que ets simpàtica, activa, saps de tot (De matemàtiques també! Em vas deixar al·lucinada amb el número phi, recordes? Tu ets de lletres i... de ciències! )

Ets naturalment alegre i llegir els teus posts plens de comentaris de tot tipus barrejats amb records teus explicats vívidament és un plaer! 

T'atrapo? (com la tortuga a la llebre?) i t'espero als 5.000!

Molts petons!

Eva Maria


----------



## Eugin

Muchas gracias por tu presencia aquí en los foros, chics, ¡y perdona mi demora en venir a felicitarte!!! 

Sigue disfrutando del veranillo europeo repartida en Barcelona y París.... ¡Qué envidia (sana) me agarra al pensar en eso...! ¡Afortunada tú!!! 

Felicidades y a seguir posteando con la misma calidad, eh?  (¡No esperamos menos de tí!!! )

Un abrazote.


----------



## Cristina.

Moltes felicitats, tu ets una *xiq*ueta molt maca.
Espero que no te hierva la sangre al leer esto, y si quieres nos cocemos en el bareto.


----------



## Domtom

Felicitats, Chics, pels teus 4000 posts. Perdona, que ja fa uns quants dies d’aquesta fita, però en part és degut a problemes per conectar-m’hi.

M’agrada el fet que, a més d’una resposta, sovint fas comentaris culturals al voltant de la mateixa, o també basats en la vida del dia a dia.

També t’estic molt agraït perquè en una gran part dels fils oberts per mí, tú hi has participat, i d’una enriquidora per a mí.

Apa! Continua amb aquesta empenta!

Salut!


----------



## chics

Muchísimas gracias a todos, me hacen mucha ilusión vuestras felicitaciones y comentarios. ¡Jo! me encantaría poder quedar con todos vosotros para invitaros a una copita y una tapa... ¡pero no sé cómo! Por una parte, es genial tener foreros favoritos repartidos por todo el mundo, pero para ésto es poco práctico. 
Besos a todos.


----------



## Tige

Felicitats Chics!! Jo tinc "estil Riu" per això de les felicitacions  (de bon rotllo, riu  ) però aprenc molt amb tu i m'agrada trobar-te pel fòrum...


----------



## Fernando

chics said:


> para invitaros a una copita y una tapa... ¡pero no sé cómo!



Me alegra poder ayudarte en éste tu problema.

Mi número de cuenta es 0032 2786 89 209283989.

Todo sea por solucionar las cuitas de un compañero del foro.


----------



## RIU

Tige said:


> Felicitats Chics!! Jo tinc "estil Riu" per això de les felicitacions  (de bon rotllo, riu  ) però aprenc molt amb tu i m'agrada trobar-te pel fòrum...


 
No, si al final faré escola.


----------



## xeneize

4000! 
Sos sin duda toda una referencia acá dentro, en castellano, en catalán, cualquiera...!! Siempre súper competente y certera 

Moltes felicitats i....endavant per a 4000 més!!
(a ver si está bien dicho ).
Chau


----------



## heidita

Bueno, bueno, ¡¡casi me lo pierdo!!

He estado en mi tierra con mi madre y no me he enterado de ná. ¡¡Pero ya veo que estás empeñada en cogerme!!

Saltando de alegría te deseo

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## aceituna

Desaparezco unos días del foro y todo el mundo cumple posts!!!

4000... [silbido de admiración]​ 
*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES CHIQUICRIS!*​ 
Que lo celebres a lo graaaaande.

Un besote desde Italia,
Inés


----------



## GURB

Hola
Me uno de buen grado a los amigos foreros que te han felicitado por tus aportaciones siempre acertadas y tus conocimientos.
Ahora que sabe que eres una tía Gurb te da un beso sonoro en ambas mejillas.


----------



## María Madrid

Con retraso, muchas felicidades!


----------



## chics

Pues con mucho retraso, muchísimas gracias a todos ¡sois geniales!


----------

